# New Member From Maryland...



## sawbones25 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello all,
My name is Dave. I'm a friend of BattionChief3 here.

I don't own an Outback at the moment. The plan is to buy another house in about a year and then get one.

I've been looking at the new 26KBRS. It looks like it has everything I need. 
So hopefully next summer you'll see me out there in one.

Take care.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

sawbones25 said:


> Hello all,
> My name is Dave. I'm a friend of BattionChief3 here.
> 
> I don't own an Outback at the moment. The plan is to buy another house in about a year and then get one.
> ...


Good luck with the house and it's good to have you amongst us. By the time you make the decision to buy you should be well informed.

Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dave
















Outbackers! 

The 26kbrs is a very nice model








You never know what they'll come out with by next summer
In the meantime, please post often, glad you joined our group!


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

cool............welcome to the group.


----------



## sawbones25 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes.

I've made the mistake of jumping into things quickly before so I'm trying not to do that again. I've been browsing the websites looking at all kinds of travel trailers and I keep coming back to the Outback for everything I want.

I don't want Travis (battalionchief3) to think I'm copying off him, but I think he made a good decision.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to the club, and the family,as they say. Are you a Doc, or do you work with BC3?

Tim


----------



## sawbones25 (Apr 2, 2007)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Welcome to the club, and the family,as they say. Are you a Doc, or do you work with BC3?
> 
> Tim


We work together. I'm a paramedic also.

Sawbones was my cb handle when I used to be a truck driver. Now it's my internet name...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

sawbones25 said:


> Welcome to the club, and the family,as they say. Are you a Doc, or do you work with BC3?
> 
> Tim


We work together. I'm a paramedic also.

Sawbones was my cb handle when I used to be a truck driver. Now it's my internet name...
[/quote]

Welcome to the family...I'm a FF/EMT-P in CT, though we don't provide ALS service on our job right now...only ILS.

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to our Outback FAMILY *


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome aboard.

If you can handle the queen bed, you could also look for a gently used 26RS. Same floorplan.

Ed


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

HUH, I dont know this sawbones guy......







never heard of him....


----------



## sawbones25 (Apr 2, 2007)

LarryTheOutback said:


> HUH, I dont know this sawbones guy......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mm hmm... Ima call you in the morning. You better be up...


----------

